# Line Clearance Arborist



## TreeCareInc (Dec 15, 2010)

We currently have a line clearance Foreman position available. We have been the sole contractor for a local co-op for nearly 5 years. Our current contract runs through 2012. This co-op is a "rural" electric provider and their system is very well maintained. 90% of the work is roadside and 10% manual. You must be a proficient climber. You must have a valid CDL and pass a drug screen.

We offer health insurance, 401K, paid holidays etc.

We are located in Troy, Ohio:

http://onthesquare.com/

http://www.troyohio.gov/Community.html

If you have interest in this position please email me at [email protected] or call 937-335-3170

--------------------
www.treecareinc.com


----------



## lxt (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, what utility you servicing? pay rates? equipment? etc...


LXT...........


----------



## TreeCareInc (Dec 16, 2010)

Utility is Pioneer Rural Electric Cooperative.

All our lifts are aerial lift of Connecticut units and we run mainly Woodsman chippers. Our equipment is top notch and if you visit our website at www.treecareinc.com you will see some pictures in the gallery. We use swinger loaders and grapple trucks for removals. 

Pay is negotiable. Low end for our area is about $17 and high end is around $19. Pay is based on skill and experience. We also pay production bonuses. We have paid a bonus each of the last 5 years. That bonus is normally between 1k and 2K per foreman.


----------



## lxt (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats seems like a good deal, hope someone fills the bill for ya!

Good luck.



LXT...........


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 29, 2010)

I sent you email


----------

